# Tips on socializing 2-3 week old babies to be fantastic pets?



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

So we are keeping three little girls out of my Chardonnay's litter, and they are absolute dreams. Super cute, super fat, all around precious at 17 days old. My boyfriend will be keeping them, and it's his first time with rats. He's shy with animals and isn't used to reading body language or interacting with critters other than dogs. I want to make sure these girls are really fun & a good pet for him. He's particularly in love with one girl (the most rambunctious!) a black hooded dumbo. 
What can I do to give these little ladies specialized attention to help them grow into fantastic little rats? 

(also here's a pic because who doesn't want to see pudgy baby rats??)


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

At two weeks old, they can be out for about twenty minutes at a time. Do this as often as possible. Throughout the day, just reach in and fuss with them. Make sure to hand feed treats. At three weeks old, I began making free range last as long as they could stay awake. If you have some more shier ones, give them super special attention.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

First of all, your boyfriend should be putting in the bonding time more so than you if they are to be his rats. Rats imprint on their main caregiver at this stage and that lasts a lifetime.

With our last 2 week old we adopted, we kept her with us as close to 24 X 7 as we could. She became housebroken almost immediately and would wake me up when she had to go to the potty, so when I went to bed I'd just let her snuggle under the covers with me. Daytime she would hang out on my desk and as we were training her to be a shoulder rat, she came along whenever we went anywhere we could take her. She really is a very confident rat and feels like part of the family. Of course as a teenager, she's currently way to smart to follow commands. I so miss our little baby girl.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

If you can, let them sleep close to you. I had my baby Chip sleeping in her baby cage next to me before I let her in the cig cage with her big sisters... And for some reason just her seeing me all night and in the morning made her so close to me so quickly!! Also, spend lots of time with them (of course, let them back when they have to do their business; you get to know what a baby rat squirming cuz they have to poop looks like quickly!). I just put my girl on my shoulder and made my coffee, etc.....

View attachment 83994
here's her last night on her first day free ranging with the big girls!!! 

OH also!!! Rat proofing for babies is a lot harder than adults... They can squirm through spaces as big as a nickel !! I did it on a budget, so if you need advice let me know  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

Rat Daddy: My bf spends every waking minute with them when he's over! We spend a lot of time together so they see him very frequently, but they currently live with me so they can be with momma. We don't want or need them to be shoulder rats, just good pets. He won't be able to spend all day every day with them (of course, he's a college student with a horrible workload) but he still thinks interaction & bonding is important. He chose to keep three rather than two so that when he couldn't give them as much time, they wouldn't be so lonely. 
He's fallen asleep with them curled up in his shirt more times than I can count... it's really, really cute.  Do you think we're doing ok just by handling them frequently and giving them lots of kissies and talking to them? I let him do all the TLC when he's over, but otherwise I get them out daily and cuddle them & handle them. I try to touch feet, faces, tails, and hold them cozy on their back so they can get used to trusting us. Sound good?


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

JBird,

I think you are very much on the right track. Few rats are cut out to be shoulder rats but more attention is always better with socializing any rat. And it's great that he's already hands on. It will make it easier for the rats to adjust to moving to his home.

I would explain to him that having more rats really isn't a substitute for lots of attention though. Even with three rats he will have to put in his time with them. There are those of us that might even argue that three rats need just as much attention and possibly even more than two as each rat should have one on one time with it's human. 

But yes, so far your strategy as you have explained it better, sounds right on target for success.


----------

